
Ask HN: Would you pay for audio recordings of popular Medium posts? - raykanani99
Seeing if there is demand as it would most likely be expensive to get voice actors.
======
sidcool
There's [http://play.ht](http://play.ht) that does this..

~~~
raykanani99
Didn't know about this. Text to speech is pretty bad though. Couldn't get
through the first minute.

------
sigjuice
Speech synthesis not good enough?

